# Amtrak's New Train Tracker Map



## AlanB (Sep 29, 2013)

http://www.amtrak.com/train-routes

Click on the link right at the top of the page.


----------



## John Bobinyec (Sep 29, 2013)

I've been waiting for a long time for this. Should I pull the plug now? (Just kidding - I'll wait to see how well it works first).

jb


----------



## printman2000 (Sep 29, 2013)

Is this using GPS or is it simply using arrival/departure times?

Just noticed the details shows MPH. Looks like it IS using GPS.


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 29, 2013)

Based on a quick glance, it's definitely using GPS (and I'd be surprised if it was any different). It gives actual current location, plus train speed.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## afigg (Sep 29, 2013)

Trogdor said:


> Based on a quick glance, it's definitely using GPS (and I'd be surprised if it was any different). It gives actual current location, plus train speed.


Yes, I think so. It looks as if it will provide much more specific info on train location and speed than Amtrak Status Maps does, but Status Maps provides a superior overview of the system on-time status and the schedule keeping of each train.

My initial thought is that the Tracker Map will allow people to monitor train speeds over various segments, so we can see just how fast or slow segments are. Without having to ride the train with our own GPS. So, find out from the comfort of home where the Cardinal or SL crawls along? Where the Regionals crank along at 120-125 mph? Amtrak is spending more money this year on Data Processing Services; the website and reservation system upgrades are part of the spending effort.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Sep 29, 2013)

Wow!!! GPS too!

Seriously never thought Amtrak would even consider this, but it's so cool!


----------



## rms492 (Sep 29, 2013)

Seems not to work using Chrome.


----------



## Blackwolf (Sep 29, 2013)

I love it! Even shows #6 traversing the detour in Wyoming, chugging along at 38MPH.


----------



## Agent (Sep 29, 2013)

It's even tracking the _California Zephyrs _that are on the detour in Colorado and Wyoming. That's really nice.


----------



## Nathanael (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks like Google blocked Amtrak from operating the map. Probably demanding money.


----------



## afigg (Sep 29, 2013)

This is GPS and real-time uplink base. As I write this, the California Zephyr is in Wyoming going at 38 mph, no where near a red route line or a station. We can now follow trains on detour routes.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 29, 2013)

This is awesome.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Sep 29, 2013)

Just noticed it has #6 going 75 mph in Wyoming. Extremely cool.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Sep 29, 2013)

rms492 said:


> Seems not to work using Chrome.


Hmm....working for me on Chrome. I'm on a Mac if that makes a difference.


----------



## Railfan83 (Sep 29, 2013)

Chrome works for me using Windows. Internet Explorer however I could not get the map to work. Now what would be cool would be to have this map added to the Amtrak App.


----------



## printman2000 (Sep 29, 2013)

If it stops working for you, try shutting your browser down and restarting it.

This thing even works on my iPhone. If they would put it in the app or create a separate app for it, that would be even more awesome.


----------



## Train2104 (Sep 29, 2013)

Not all trains are updated as often as you'd think, 161 is shown as sitting in OSB with its last update 27min ago.

EDIT: Whoops I meant NHV. Could be the engine change, so what exactly is being tracked? Cafe cars or engines?


----------



## gmushial (Sep 29, 2013)

Blackwolf said:


> I love it! Even shows #6 traversing the detour in Wyoming, chugging along at 38MPH.


Looks a bit "silly" so far from its (red line) route ;-) ... but given such, has to be GPS based.


----------



## jebr (Sep 29, 2013)

What's happening with Amtrak? First an updated page for fares, e-vouchers becoming truly electronic next month, and now this?

Amtrak's getting their game on! And if you're asking me, I'm liking most of these changes.

(John Bobinyec, I still like your map as well...gives a better overview of the system, how late trains are, etc. It's also very nice for the other features such as tracking a train across its route and seeing times in one page, etc.)


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 29, 2013)

I love it!

It even shows the Cardinal moving along at 1 MPH! Isn't that a little fast for the Cardinal? :huh: :giggle:


----------



## chrsjrcj (Sep 29, 2013)

Looking at this reminds me of something similar Tri-Rail had a while back. It even showed deadhead moves and speed limits on the line. If I recall correctly, it was removed right before the New River Bridge near Fort Lauderdale opened in 2007. Don't know why.

http://web.archive.org/web/20050204035357/http://www.tri-rail.com/schedules_fares/train_tracking.htm


----------



## Ryan (Sep 29, 2013)

That's awesome. I love seeing the CZ way the heck over in WY, not even on a red line.


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Sep 29, 2013)

All I get is "Currently, there are no active trains on this route." for every route.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 29, 2013)

Gotta get this on the netbook for my trip! Oh, darn, I'm taking the EB and I won't have wi-fi... oh, well.


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 29, 2013)

Pacific Surfliner #768 - 72 mph near Van Nuys at 11:35 AM. Next stop Solana Beach "on time" at 11:56 AM.

I guess its not stopping at LAUS, FUL and a lot of other stations. New "express" service?


----------



## daveyb99 (Sep 29, 2013)

Is anyone gettng the train marker actually moving? All mine remain stationary and some show "last updated" times of 20 minutes ago. Wonder what the standard is supposed to be.

Also ... how about a hover feature for each train name tag, giving you current next station arrival and early/late time - rather than having to click to see it.


----------



## PerRock (Sep 29, 2013)

Here is a direct link to it.

http://a248.e.akamai.net/f/4/6035/2h/amtrak.download.akamai.com/6035/content/realtimetrainloc/rttl/index.html

peter


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Sep 29, 2013)

PerRock said:


> Here is a direct link to it.
> 
> http://a248.e.akamai.net/f/4/6035/2h/amtrak.download.akamai.com/6035/content/realtimetrainloc/rttl/index.html
> 
> peter


All I get is "Currently, there are no active trains on this route." For every single route.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 29, 2013)

jebr said:


> What's happening with Amtrak? First an updated page for fares, e-vouchers becoming truly electronic next month, and now this?
> 
> Amtrak's getting their game on! And if you're asking me, I'm liking most of these changes.
> 
> (John Bobinyec, I still like your map as well...gives a better overview of the system, how late trains are, etc. It's also very nice for the other features such as tracking a train across its route and seeing times in one page, etc.)


 I was curious about the timing myself so I did a little research and discovered something interesting.

Initial Story: http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/06/patent-troll-that-sues-public-transit-systems-gets-hauled-into-court/

Settlement Followup: http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/08/patent-troll-backs-down-agrees-to-stop-suing-public-transit-agencies/

Press Release from 8/21/2013...



> APTA Announces Settlement with ArrivalStar​Frivolous Patent Infringement Claims Against APTA Members Will Stop
> 
> I am pleased to announce that the lawsuit brought by APTA against ArrivalStar has been resolved, said American Public Transportation Association (APTA) President and CEO Michael Melaniphy. ArrivalStar has agreed not to make any future patent infringement claims against any of APTAs public transportation agency members or any vendors providing goods and services to APTA public transportation agency members.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if Amtrak is a member of the APTA or a party to the settlement, but if they are then this development may give us some indication as to the timing of the new functionality.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 29, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> I love it!
> 
> It even shows the Cardinal moving along at 1 MPH! Isn't that a little fast for the Cardinal? :huh: :giggle:


And now showing 0 as of 2:45.It seems to be at CVS but shows CVS as the next station with the same scheduled arrival as Culpeper. I'd say they have some bugs to work out.


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Sep 29, 2013)

Well it works in the latest version of Chrome, but not in Firefox...interesting.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 29, 2013)

NorthCoastHiawatha said:


> Well it works in the latest version of Chrome, but not in Firefox...interesting.


Works for me on Firefox?????? :unsure:


----------



## Blackwolf (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm wondering if the inconsistencies people are experiencing are due to browser settings. Personally, I have an older computer (8+ year old Acer laptop) running the latest version of FireFox on a Windows XP SP-3 platform. I've had absolutely no issues using the new tracking website, including actively scrolling over the entire US map of the system and picking trains randomly for their detailed information.

I'm not a computer guy, but some suggestions to those having trouble:

Clear your cache.

Clear your cookies.

Completely close your browser, then reboot.

Check for browser updates.

Check for Java updates.


----------



## NW cannonball (Sep 29, 2013)

Works for me *partly *in chrome, firefox, IE. Sometime glitches where the arrow things don't work, or the select train-station bar doesn't respond. Restart any browser usually helps.

Not ready for front-page.

But super-cool.


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 29, 2013)

Train2104 said:


> Not all trains are updated as often as you'd think, 161 is shown as sitting in OSB with its last update 27min ago.
> 
> EDIT: Whoops I meant NHV. Could be the engine change, so what exactly is being tracked? Cafe cars or engines?


It's tracking engines. Those are what Amtrak has equipped with GPS and communications equipment, which has been deployed for a few years now to monitor train and engine operating performance (the info Amtrak has available is far more detailed, and can even tell an Amtrak operations person in Wilmington what the throttle setting is on a locomotive somewhere else in the country, for example).

Where this will probably run into issues is when you have engine changes that aren't accurately reflected in the train's consist data. Then it could look like the train is sitting somewhere, because it's actually tracking the wrong engine.


----------



## chakk (Sep 29, 2013)

Works for me in IE10 but not in Firefox. And in IE10, it shows the locations of the CZ in Wyoming but still provides the dreaded "service disruption" instead of reai information about when the trains will be arriving Denver and SLC.


----------



## henryj (Sep 29, 2013)

I clicked on it but nothing happens.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 29, 2013)

henryj said:


> I clicked on it but nothing happens.


I had the same problem earlier. Just keep clicking in different areas of the banner.


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Sep 29, 2013)

Has anyone been able to bring it up on an ipad? Using Safari, I can get the regular Amtrak site, but no link to the map, as on my laptop. CJ


----------



## bobnjulie (Sep 29, 2013)

I can use it on IE but not Chrome. There is a stupid message that Google has disabled the maps API??


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Sep 29, 2013)

Carolyn Jane said:


> Has anyone been able to bring it up on an ipad? Using Safari, I can get the regular Amtrak site, but no link to the map, as on my laptop. CJ


My computer died, so all I've had is my iPad for the past year. I couldn't get the map to work from Alan's link or the icon on my home page, but if I go to Amtrak.com from google, it will work just fine.


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 29, 2013)

bobnjulie said:


> I can use it on IE but not Chrome. There is a stupid message that Google has disabled the maps API??


Works on my Chrome on a Windows 7 machine...a few minutes ago.


----------



## Nathanael (Sep 29, 2013)

Aha. Amtrak's tracker map doesn't like "https" connections.


----------



## Nathanael (Sep 29, 2013)

And now, after disabling secure (https) connections, I'm getting the same bug as the other poster:

"All I get is "Currently, there are no active trains on this route." For every single route."


----------



## The Journalist (Sep 29, 2013)

For me (Mac OS, Safari) it seems to work for a while, then randomly crap out. But if they can get this working well it's great.


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Sep 29, 2013)

Trainmans daughter said:


> Carolyn Jane said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone been able to bring it up on an ipad? Using Safari, I can get the regular Amtrak site, but no link to the map, as on my laptop. CJ
> ...


When I click on Amtrak.com on my ipad mini, I don't get the option to track by map.

Oops, I discovered the Track a Train is below the booking section, rather than across the topof the page. CJ


----------



## PerRock (Sep 29, 2013)

On my Android the map loads & I can wander around, pull up route info; but cannot get train status.

peter


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Sep 29, 2013)

Was working in chrome earlier, now it's not. It seems to be rather unreliable.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Sep 29, 2013)

Is this working for everyone else? I am getting this error:

​*The page at https://a248.e.akamai.net says:*​Google has disabled use of the Maps API for this application. This site is not authorized to use the Google Maps client ID provided. If you are the owner of this application, you can learn more about registering URLs here: https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/business/guide#URLs​


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Sep 29, 2013)

Initially worked for me in chrome, but then not, and not in Safari, and I can't even get it to open in IE. CJ


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 30, 2013)

Dang... I'm away from AU for about 24 hours, and do I feel behind the times!

Nevertheless, let me add MHO:

SAAAWW.......WHEEEET! 

Now when folks claim the engineer was speeding, we can point them to this and say "With big brother watching? I don't think so!"


----------



## VentureForth (Sep 30, 2013)

OOooooo. Aaahhhhhh. SPECIAL!!! Almost as good as India Rail's Rail Radar - only we don't have nearly as many trains. I went to click on a SWC to see 90 MPH - bugger was in the mountains going 45. LOL.

Hmm. India Rail's rail radar seems to be down. I guess only room for one mapping program at a time on the WWW?

Update - India Rail discontinued their status maps! Crazy.


----------



## VentureForth (Sep 30, 2013)

The map is showing the Zephyr on the reroute. Facinating!


----------



## gmushial (Sep 30, 2013)

Has been working since last night without fail on Win8+IE10: very very sweet... welcome to The Web 3.0??


----------



## Nathanael (Sep 30, 2013)

Texan Eagle said:


> Is this working for everyone else? I am getting this error:
> 
> ​*The page at https://a248.e.akamai.net says:*​Google has disabled use of the Maps API for this application. This site is not authorized to use the Google Maps client ID provided. If you are the owner of this application, you can learn more about registering URLs here: https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/business/guide#URLs​


That was the one I was getting before I disabled all "https" (secure) access -- then I started getting the bug where the map showed up but all the trains claimed not to exist. I suspect these are mainfestations of the same bug.


----------



## TraneMan (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow, this is great!

Been working well for me on Mac w/ Safari, and also Chrome.


----------



## John Bobinyec (Sep 30, 2013)

If anyone finds a way to set up bookmark right down to the detail level of a specific train, please post it.

Thanks,

jb


----------



## afigg (Sep 30, 2013)

Amtrak news release on the new train locator map feature.



> WASHINGTON – Amtrak is introducing an innovative way to see where trains are and when they are expected to arrive, including information on stations nation-wide, all through a new interactive train locator map built on the easy-to-use, familiar Google Maps interface.
> 
> The new train location tracking system, available at Amtrak.com, provides near real-time train status of more than 300 daily trains, estimates of arrival times and station information – all in the context of the Amtrak national system map. Checking on train status is the second most popular action on Amtrak.com, just after purchasing tickets.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil S (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow. Working fine with IE and Windows 7. My only qualm is about the priority for this vs. problems like the dreaded "service disruption". I hope this took a lot less time to implement than it would have taken to fix the "service disruption" black hole. Else they have their priorities pretty far off. (yes, I realize one may have little connection to the other


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 30, 2013)

Pretty neat stuff! Now if they can only get the Pipper to move in real time that would really make it addictive


----------



## TraneMan (Sep 30, 2013)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Pretty neat stuff! Now if they can only get the Pipper to move in real time that would really make it addictive


No kidding! be a new Sports for us!


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 30, 2013)

This is cool.  Working just fine using Chrome with Windows 7.


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 30, 2013)

Working fine here Chrome and Windows 7. Problem is the "Next Station". Just checked Pacific Surfliner 780 San Luis Obispo to San Diego. The train was approaching Moorpark when I checked and the Next Station is Surf...waaaaay *before *its current location!


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Sep 30, 2013)

Hmmm...I'm home on my main computer, and nothing happens when I click on the icon in Chrome. And the icon wasn't even there on the page on my ipad tonight. However, I did get it to work in IE. CJ


----------



## Phil S (Oct 1, 2013)

PerRock said:


> Here is a direct link to it.
> 
> http://a248.e.akamai.net/f/4/6035/2h/amtrak.download.akamai.com/6035/content/realtimetrainloc/rttl/index.html
> 
> peter


This gives me a product totally different from what I get via the Amtrak page, which I tried with both IE and Chrome. This shows trains and routes, the other shows only routes. Also, #14 doesn't show up on this map but looks accurately located on jb site. Anybody help me out here?


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 1, 2013)

I like it, but they have a lot of bugs to work out..


----------



## Texan Eagle (Oct 1, 2013)

PerRock said:


> Here is a direct link to it.
> 
> http://a248.e.akamai.net/f/4/6035/2h/amtrak.download.akamai.com/6035/content/realtimetrainloc/rttl/index.html
> 
> peter


Interesting that the direct link is not on "www.amtrak.com" domain, rather hosted somewhere else!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 1, 2013)

Akamai is a content delivery network that hosts content on many geographically separated servers in order to achieve better performance. It's not surprising to me that it's there.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 1, 2013)

Texan Eagle said:


> PerRock said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a direct link to it.
> ...


Akamai is a worldwide content distribution network with multiple regional gateways. You setup a primary site as the master and it copies the information from that site to mirrors all over the world. This allows for faster response times, more dependable up-times, and better protection against denial of service attacks. Most high-volume websites make use of distributed network services like Akamai provides.


----------



## CHamilton (Oct 2, 2013)

More details on how it works.

Track Your Amtrak Train in Real Time on Google Maps




> Instead of peering over the platform and worrying when your train will arrive, Amtrak travelers can now quickly track train routes in real time with Google Maps. Amtrak introduced the interactive train locator map using the Google Maps Engine on Monday.
> The map shows the specific locations of Amtrak's 300 national trains and the time that train is predicted to arrive at a particular station. Sensors embedded on train tracks send location data via GPS tracking installed on each train. Then, the map data is passed to the Google Maps Engine along with station data from Amtrak's content management system....
> 
> "We are able to seamlessly put in our data into the cloud and we can retrieve it very quickly," Steve Alexander, creative director of Amtrak's e-commerce, told Mashable. Alexander also wrote on Google's Official Enterprise Blog that the search giant provides a very "reliable platform" and "comprehensive basemap."
> ...


----------



## printman2000 (Oct 2, 2013)

CHamilton said:


> More details on how it works.
> 
> Track Your Amtrak Train in Real Time on Google Maps
> 
> ...


In that Mashable video, she says something about trains passing sensors then GPS units on the train sending in the data.

Really? Why would they need sensors? Why can't the GPS data just be sent in?

I wonder if that part of the video had incorrect info.


----------



## Nathanael (Oct 2, 2013)

It's working for me now. I'm guessing Amtrak's bandwidth was overwhelmed on the first day.


----------



## Herb (Oct 2, 2013)

The Train tracker does not seem to work other that to show the general location of the train #.The NARP train tracker has more info. I wonder if its a issue with the federal government?


----------



## DET63 (Oct 2, 2013)

The information is not instantaneous. For example 14(1) is right now between Eugene and Albany, OR. According to the tracker, it was going 78 mph near Junction City as of 1:35 pm PT.


----------



## leemell (Oct 4, 2013)

That's great. I found that on the Acela that my GPS didn't work. "no satellites found". I believe that the 60 pound windows in this train may have metallic elements in it and blocked the signal. The GPS worked fine in the open later.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 4, 2013)

I just noticed that John's status maps has a link to Amtrak's tracker maps. Very cool. Thanks John.


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 4, 2013)

leemell said:


> That's great. I found that on the Acela that my GPS didn't work. "no satellites found". I believe that the 60 pound windows in this train may have metallic elements in it and blocked the signal. The GPS worked fine in the open later.


Not sure what your issue may have been, but my GPS (USB to laptop with topo mapping) worked fine on Acela.


----------



## John Bobinyec (Oct 4, 2013)

pennyk said:


> I just noticed that John's status maps has a link to Amtrak's tracker maps. Very cool. Thanks John.


You're welcome. I'm trying to keep my maps, etc..., one of the first places people want to go for train information.

jb

statusmaps.net


----------



## pennyk (Oct 4, 2013)

John Bobinyec said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed that John's status maps has a link to Amtrak's tracker maps. Very cool. Thanks John.
> ...


It is the first place I go.  I would be "lost" without your maps.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Oct 5, 2013)

John Bobinyec said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed that John's status maps has a link to Amtrak's tracker maps. Very cool. Thanks John.
> ...


I still find myself using your maps quite often. It's very useful when you want to know a train's delay history, and much easier to use when I'm looking up the status of multiple trains.


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 5, 2013)

I really like having the simple layout that shows the time the train was at each station. I still use statusmaps.


----------



## BrianPR3 (Oct 15, 2013)

this stuff is entertaining i also cross check with what SarahZ is using status maps on the amtrak tracker the sunset is not showing whether it is late or not, and we got a severly late one, 14(coast starlight) is 13 hours late now and living up to the Coast Starlate :lol: :giggle: moinker


----------



## the Other Mike (Oct 15, 2013)

well, just color me Sir Du Mass..................no wonder I could not find the train total next to the time and date on the Amtrack site. :giggle: 

I'm such and arse.......and are these anchovie paste stuffed olives in my Bombay Sappire martines, or, did someone start making Puss and Boots catfood again ?


----------



## BrianPR3 (Oct 15, 2013)

the Other Mike said:


> well, just color me Sir Du Mass..................no wonder I could not find the train total next to the time and date on the Amtrack site. :giggle:
> 
> I'm such and arse.......and are these anchovie paste stuffed olives in my Bombay Sappire martines, or, did someone start making Puss and Boots catfood again ?


ummm :huh: :blink: i don't mean to be rude...


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 31, 2013)

After my employer's home office moved to another part of town I rarely end up driving along the inbound TE's route as in years past. Tonight I was on the road to the market and noticed that it was "about that time" for the southbound TE to be entering the city limits. I drove to the main chasing stretch and saw that the signals were ripe for an inbound Eagle. Even though I was aware of the inbound signals the train snuck up on me anyway. I'm still getting used to the change over to silent running along this stretch after every single crossing was modified to quiet zone specs.

Unfortunately it was just another generic UP safety cabbed unit train. No biggie because this time I had the Amtrak tracking map to fall back on. Right away I could tell that the tracking map wasn't exactly mobile device friendly. Luckily my phone was powerful enough to run it anyway. I also noticed that the inbound route for the Texas Eagle is missing from the map. It also only updated at seemingly random frequencies that were at least five minutes delayed themselves.

That being said the tracking map still proved rather helpful since it gave me reasonably recent confirmation that Eagle was sitting still just outside of the immediate area. You could say UP was up to their old tricks but I decided to stick it out for a bit. Just before I ran out of patience here comes the Eagle just like old times, except that now it's in silent running mode.

I must admit that the lack of horn makes it easier for the trains to sneak up on you and it also takes something away from a rail fan chase experience. I understand why they city is doing it and I wouldn't hold it against the folks who live near the line, but I still miss it. Regardless of the specifics when the chase was over I had a grin on my face and a bit of wanderlust in my thoughts, so mission accomplished in that respect.

While there are some aspects of the tracking map that take a while to load or don't quite work the way I'd like the overall improvement over what we had before is huge. Over time I hope Amtrak continues to fine tune their tracking map and make it easier to use in the mobile world so that it's simpler to track your train while you're on the move. Should be interesting to see what's still to come.


----------



## printman2000 (Oct 31, 2013)

PerRock said:


> Here is a direct link to it.
> 
> http://a248.e.akamai.net/f/4/6035/2h/amtrak.download.akamai.com/6035/content/realtimetrainloc/rttl/index.html
> 
> peter


That link does not seem to work anymore. Any way to get the current one? The direct link works way better on my iPhone.

I looked at the frame through Firefox and it shows the link as http://www.amtrak.com/trainlocationmap, but that does not work when you put it in the address bar.


----------



## John Bobinyec (Oct 31, 2013)

printman2000 said:


> PerRock said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a direct link to it.
> ...


Discussed here:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/57182-real-time-train-tracker/

jb


----------

